# Totes/Dispensing



## tru (Feb 7, 2020)

Frequently paint is lost because the tote will not completely empty.
I would like to hear how many of you would address this issue, please.

I am quite new to the industry, but I'm wondering if this is not a frequent issue. Should the bottoms of the totes be sloped to a large degree in order to avoid this?


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

https://oureverydaylife.com/1000883-clean-nylon-totes-boots.html


----------



## tru (Feb 7, 2020)

Mmmmmm...no.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

If by 'tote' you mean can or bucket you just brush it out. Dat simple.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

tru said:


> Frequently paint is lost because the tote will not completely empty.
> I would like to hear how many of you would address this issue, please.
> 
> I am quite new to the industry, but I'm wondering if this is not a frequent issue. Should the bottoms of the totes be sloped to a large degree in order to avoid this?


In terms of loss, whatever remaining paint in the tote ("can" US) that couldn't be simply swiped out with a brush, really should have no bearing on loss , or supply. Unless you were referring to a thousand totes. 


On the other hand, I have taken a little water and swished it around in the tote (can US) and used it for reducing purposes if needed.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Do you mean when running a sprayer? The siphon tube starts sucking air with an inch or so of paint in the bottom of the bucket (tote)? if this is what your talking about, simply tilt the bucket at a 45* angle to get as much paint out of the bucket as possible. Although it won't be much more. 

You can also switch to a bucket of water (with latex paint) to use all the paint in your hose, if you need just a little more paint to finish the job. The water will push the paint out of the hose. But pay attention if ever using this trick. You will hear the pump change cadence when the water is starting to mix with the paint and notice when the water starts coming out. Gotta quit spraying right then, or you'll spray water on your work.

If this isn't what your talking about, I really have no idea what your question is....


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

tru said:


> Frequently paint is lost because the tote will not completely empty.
> I would like to hear how many of you would address this issue, please.
> 
> I am quite new to the industry, but I'm wondering if this is not a frequent issue. Should the bottoms of the totes be sloped to a large degree in order to avoid this?


I'd like to be the first in this thread to welcome you to Paint Talk. Curious as to where you're from that you use the word _tote_ for what my cohorts here probably correctly presume to mean _can_. I'm guessing somewhere in the UK?


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

tru said:


> Mmmmmm...no.


Did you mean a tote sack?


----------



## tru (Feb 7, 2020)

Fman said:


> I'd like to be the first in this thread to welcome you to Paint Talk. Curious as to where you're from that you use the word _tote_ for what my cohorts here probably correctly presume to mean _can_. I'm guessing somewhere in the UK?


I'm in Chicago.
For industrial paint, in the realm of manufacturers painting their own parts, the term tote is quite standard. (gallons/cans...5gals/buckets...drums/55gal...totes/275)

Here is a link (Chicago area company) that sells them so you can see what they are. Please look at TheCaryCompany dot COM slash CONTAINERS slash IBC to see what I mean. Sorry, but I do not yet have permission to paste direct links.

The trouble is that the bottom, though allegedly sloped, isn't sloped enough to drain ALL paint. And over time, this translates into wasted paint for manufacturers that count every dollar.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Tote is a new term to me....then again I have no experience in manufacturing. In a stationary factory environment, I would think there must be a way to either build a rack to accommodate tipping tote to drain or (assuming totes are disposable) puncture bottom of tote to drain. If totes are reusable, you could even retrofit drain valve to totes. Anyhow, then the tote could be drained to top off a tote that is in service.

If dealing with a tote that is 275 gal, I could see how completely draining said tote would be desirable. Otherwise, over time a considerable amount of coating would be wasted.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

tru said:


> I'm in Chicago.
> For industrial paint, in the realm of manufacturers painting their own parts, the term tote is quite standard. (gallons/cans...5gals/buckets...drums/55gal...totes/275)
> 
> Here is a link (Chicago area company) that sells them so you can see what they are. Please look at TheCaryCompany dot COM slash CONTAINERS slash IBC to see what I mean. Sorry, but I do not yet have permission to paste direct links.
> ...


Well, I was way off! 

I'm in Chicago too, born and raised, but I've traveled a bit and only heard "tote" used in the south as in "tote that barge, lift that bale". It's a new one on me. That's Paint Talk though- you learn sumpin' new every day!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Does the tote have to sit completely flat? If not, just set the back part of the tote base on some shims that would allow a good slope for drainage.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Start using a hopper on your sprayer. I'm assuming this is regarding spraying?Instead of a syphon..


----------

